# Lexapro, How long??



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey all.

Anybody have any experience with Lexapro?

Well I was optimistic when I decided to give medication another go after all I'd heard it's done for people with social anxiety, which is a huge component of my DP. My doctor prescribed lexapro which was what I was hoping for (I'd also like to try lamictal / lamotrigine)

To ease myself into it, I started the first week at .5 mg. I thought I noticed a small amount of instant relief, maybe just b/c I was stoked to be trying something that could help.

The first week went well so I upped it to 10 mg on week 2. Then I noticed a lot of drowsiness which didn't bode well for my schedule changing for school. I switched to taking it at night and by week 3 any drowsiness was just from having to wake up so god awfully early, not the lexapro.

But I never really started feeling a significant relief in social anxiety. I had a couple good days, but those were easily outnumbered by the bad. The depersonalization seemed to have cleared up a bit, or at least it wasn't my main focus, although I would get it in intense flashes during anxious social encounters.

Now by week 4 I'm still feeling anxious just about all the time. Social anxiety seems to have even gotten worse! I'm really disappointed but i know that SSRI's take a long time to get going. How long though? Does the fact that it's still making me MORE anxious mean that Lexapro probably isn't for me?

Any comments are greatly appreciated,

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I've been on Lexapro for about 3 years now. Doesn't do anything for my social anxiety which is also a component of my dp/dr, but it does keep me from falling into depressive ruts.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have the same problem with lexapro i felt really good on it for the first couple weeks and gradually my anxiety and depression DP/DR got worse i to satred on 10mg but it was to much so i moved down to .5 been on it for 8 weeks and things have just gotten worse so i see my doc on friday and telling him i want off my dp started after taking celexa for 7 days i had a major panic attack adn been DPD ever since i have also been on numorous other ssris and they just make my brain foggier then it is..
only thing that has worked for me is klonopin/clonazapam to releave my symptoms as far as im concerned ssris are just asking for trouble

Dogg


----------



## crunkfrack (Oct 17, 2006)

I took Lexapro before I even knew that I had DR. and getting off of Lexapro was the best thing I ever did. I absolutely hated the way that I felt I Lexapro. I felt more numb than I did with just the DR. Lexapro did help with the panic attacks, but only because I turned into a walking robot. The Lexapro also created serious side effect for me. I began to have suicidal thoughts, even though I knew that I would never want to really kill myself. I also began hearing things, but I knew that what I was hearing was not real. I would think that I saw things move in my peripheral vision when nothing moved. Also, I couldn't think clearly, had a lot of running thoughts and I don't even want to talk about the sexual side effects! As far as the social anxiety, I didn't leave my house often on the pill. When I did, I felt like a zombie and like the world was moving around me but I was standing still. I had a lot of floating sensations, both while standing and laying down. The withdrawals of the Lexapro were almost as bad as being on it. I would twitch for no reason, had irrational thoughts, and was extremely depressed for about a month. Even though I still have DR every day, I have learned to deal with the anxiety and panic attacks without medication. I find that just telling someone what I'm feeling even if they can't understand it helps me. I don't know if you're experiencing anything that I did on Lexepro, but I just wanted to tell you the bad side of the drug. I'm not telling you to get off of it because it works differently for everyone. Just wanted to give you my perspective.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

> How long though? Does the fact that it's still making me MORE anxious mean that Lexapro probably isn't for me?


They say the initial increased anxiety of SSRIs shouldn't last longer than 1-2 weeks after your last dose increase; if it's been longer then it's possible Lex is not for you esp since it's supposed to have the mildest side effects of all SSRIs, or at least that's the selling pitch. I was on it for 9 weeks, 20 mgs in the last 3 weeks, and all it ever did was make me sooo drowsy that I had to take it before bed. But, when I was on Wellbutrin, and all it did was make me MORE anxious, my psych took me off it quick, I didn't even finish 2 weeks.

-r


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

i was on lexapro for a few months last year and if your looking to lexapro for anxiety I personally never got any relief from it.

Lexapro i dont know what it did if it did anything because my anxiety was so bad i couldnt even think about being depressed, i guess i just always was depressed.

Anyway I went to paxil and it helps my anxiety so much it helps me out so much.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

i was on lexapro for a few months last year and if your looking to lexapro for anxiety I personally never got any relief from it.

Lexapro i dont know what it did if it did anything because my anxiety was so bad i couldnt even think about being depressed, i guess i just always was depressed.

Anyway I went to paxil and it helps my anxiety so much it helps me out so much.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Paxil eh? Now was that prescribed specifically for anxiety?

Lexapro did f'uck all for my anxiety. Nothing ever has barr cocaine, which makes absoloutely no sense at all consdering its a stimulant.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

MEth cured my anxiety b-4 so i take ritalin now feel alright wierd


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Cured? Temporarily, I'm sure.

I dont particularly want to do drugs, but I have no choice until I'm prescribed the relevnt medication.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

its funny how some say recreational drugs cure there dp, while it was recreational drugs that caused mine, very interesting


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone react's differently to different drug's that's why some people get relief from their dp/dr with rec drug's.

I can see how cocaine could temporarily atleast help your dp/dr. It does make your thought's clearer and boosts your self confidence. Although it did shag all for me and the comedowns where awful. Crack has a hell of a bang to it but the high only last's a few minute's at most and the comedown is even more horrible then from snorting cocaine. I never cared for it.

Ive never used meth (and i dont intend to) but amphetamines do help some peoples anxiety for some stupid reason. Methamphetamine is just the most powerful amphetamine on the market.

Weed and shroom's helped my anxiety and dp/dr alot but they caused alot of other peoples dp/dr. Opiates also helped my anxiety and dp/dr alot.

Different strokes for different fokes i guess.

Deadpoet cant you find some doctor that's willing to give you a drug that might help your dp/dr? You mentioned not even being able to get prescribed clonazepam. That's pretty rough it's not exactly morphine your trying to get.


----------

